# Insulation



## Todd DeWulf (Jun 19, 2015)

How do I tell the r-value of insulation in already installed wall insulation without destroying the drywall.


----------



## dust chasers (May 17, 2015)

*Going to be a tough call*

I would try to get a hold of the contractor who did the insulation, if no luck getting a hold of him the I am afraid ripping the drywall would be your only option.Sometimes you can look up the code book and it could possibly give you a better idea of the R-value


----------

